

Comcast’s Google Fiber Rival Will Be Laughably Expensive - beamatronic
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/comcasts-gigabitpro-pricing/

======
beamatronic
"Comcast’s forthcoming Gigabit Pro service, which promises speeds of up to two
gigabits per second, will cost $299.95 a month with a two year agreement, plus
as much as $1,000 in installation and activation fees, according to a page on
the Comcast XFinity website spotted by DSL Reports. That’s more than four
times the $70 monthly cost of Google Fiber in Kansas City."

------
jmcguckin
Does anyone know how it is 2Gbits?

